# Moving to Mallorca



## annasimon (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, My husband, 6 year old son and I are moving to Mallorca this summer. My son and I are American and speak no Spanish. Any advice from those who have re-located from English speaking countries with children as to the best way to go about Education for my son would be greatly appreciated. Specifically opinions on a local state school as opposed to an international school. Also is any English taught at state schools there? Thanks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there - if you scroll down the page to the Similar Threads section, you will see that there have been lots of posts recently about moving to Mallorca, which will hopefully answer your questions.

The official language in Mallorca is Catalan, not Castellano (i.e. "Spanish" as spoken in the Americas and much of mainland Spain). Most if not all state schools provide English lessons, but I believe most classes are taught in Catalan.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Regarding the language, this may help A Guide to the Mallorquin Language

Hepa


----------



## annasimon (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, which language would you recommend for learning more. Spanish, Catalan or Mallorquin. I've read posts in which expats said Spanish is really all you need to get by with (as a foreigner) do you concur?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

annasimon said:


> Thanks, which language would you recommend for learning more. Spanish, Catalan or Mallorquin. I've read posts in which expats said Spanish is really all you need to get by with (as a foreigner) do you concur?


Spanish/Castellano is what you need

where I live Valenciano is spoken & my kids speak it at school - I don't -though I do read it & understand it to a degree

it is very much the same as mallorquin or catalán

the locals will speak it, but they will also be able to speak castellano - which is spoken all over Spain, so if you were to move to a different area of the country, you'd need it there


----------



## annasimon (Feb 17, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Spanish/Castellano is what you need
> 
> where I live Valenciano is spoken & my kids speak it at school - I don't -though I do read it & understand it to a degree
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------

